# When do they get their big teeth



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

My pup is just about 6 months old and he has his big boy teeth....he is very mouthy. He doesn't bite but he tries to "guide" your hand. He does this when he want's to play. I said this in a previous post but it seems to work. I put a dab of peanut butter in my palm and teach the Lick Lick! command. You can do this using a clicker. I still do it with my pup when he gets mouthy. Id rather he accidentally lick someone that scare them with a little grab. Just my .02


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

It's amazing how mouthy they are! Yesturday Lucy was attacking my grandmother!! It was funny I have to admit but my grandmother didint think so. I explained to her that she is only a puppy and that is how they play, at least for a while. It does hurt though, Lucy has been eating me alive lately! hehe


----------



## hmburg (May 27, 2008)

Newton started putting on his big teeth around 4 months. He was very very mouthy. I still remember the bruises and blood on my arms. The only thing that worked was saying "no bite!" and then "muzzle!" putting a muzzle on his nose. 
Now when he bites we just have to say "no bite" and if he insits we say "muzzle!" and he stops automatically.
We taught him "kiss" as well. When he bites, we say "kiss", so he licks instead.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

Cody is just getting his adult teeth now, I think he has his 4 front ones a few others.
We have tought him "no mouth" and he usualy 90% of the time closes his mouth and doesn't nip at us. If he does we say "game over" and walk away from him. he totaly gets it and ends up pouting.

I bought the Puppy whisperer and it has very good suggestions on how to get your puppy to not nip.
We have small children so the nipping had to be delt with a.s.a.p. and Cody realy hardly ever opens his mouth to the kids.
But funy enough he nibbled on my daughters ear this afternoon. She wasn't hurt, just suprised that he would even do such a thing, lol


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

hmburg said:


> Newton started putting on his big teeth around 4 months. He was very very mouthy. I still remember the bruises and blood on my arms. The only thing that worked was saying "no bite!" and then "muzzle!" putting a muzzle on his nose.
> Now when he bites we just have to say "no bite" and if he insits we say "muzzle!" and he stops automatically.
> We taught him "kiss" as well. When he bites, we say "kiss", so he licks instead.


The kiss command works VERY well.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

They start losing the puppy teeth around 4 months old. The problem for me is, they start losing that wonderful puppy breath and puppy smell at the same time!


----------



## Lola212 (Nov 21, 2011)

MyCodyBoy said:


> The kiss command works VERY well.


How do you teach the "kiss command"? I would be forever grateful if someone would teach me lol

: )


----------

